# Anything like Tadalafil for women?



## Lanbro (Jun 22, 2015)

I love tadalafil. Is there anything available for women?


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

pt141 peptide, its an isolation from Melatonan.  Be advised I gave to my lady, she was all excited to roll around all night.  We went out to eat after use, and she could barley eat, by the time we got home at 6 she was in the fetal posistion in bed for ten hours and I layed there with a STALLION for the night.  Off and on erections for a couple days.  She got severe nausea, and I only gave her 3/4 of recommended dose,  VAR works too.  She does like that one.  She still is appologizing to me for that...


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 24, 2015)

Sounds like something I would like to try.  Does she still take it?


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 29, 2015)

Alot of women/men take the 141 and love it....google it.  For me it had no enhancing of desire just blood flow.  I hear women get the whole desire thing kicking off in a big way.  My lady will never touch it again, although she has bumped her var dosage up this morning... happy me.  She freaks out if she see's cellulite. I tell her low dosage var and her workouts it will disappear. She eats clean, I proceed very slowly with dosing her with var.  I want her to enjoy the benifits with no negative sides.  As she gains confidence her drive will go up to.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2015)

I can say anavar my wife turned into a veritable sex beast!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 30, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> Alot of women/men take the 141 and love it....google it.  For me it had no enhancing of desire just blood flow.  I hear women get the whole desire thing kicking off in a big way.  My lady will never touch it again, although she has bumped her var dosage up this morning... happy me.  She freaks out if she see's cellulite. I tell her low dosage var and her workouts it will disappear. She eats clean, I proceed very slowly with dosing her with var.  I want her to enjoy the benifits with no negative sides.  As she gains confidence her drive will go up to.


I couldn't find anything on 141


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 30, 2015)

Never mind found it

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/articles/bremelanotide-pt-141-female-sexual-enhancement/

Guess I will have to look through our sponsors to see who has it.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 30, 2015)

by now you found it, PT141, I just call it 141 for short.  Our sponsers have it with alot of info too.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jul 10, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> Alot of women/men take the 141 and love it....google it.  For me it had no enhancing of desire just blood flow.  I hear women get the whole desire thing kicking off in a big way.  My lady will never touch it again, although she has bumped her var dosage up this morning... happy me.  She freaks out if she see's cellulite. I tell her low dosage var and her workouts it will disappear. She eats clean, I proceed very slowly with dosing her with var.  I want her to enjoy the benifits with no negative sides.  As she gains confidence her drive will go up to.



What is her current var dose of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 11, 2015)

Inititally she was on only 5mg and now she is up to 10 per day with t3.  like i said i proceeding slowly, i dont want to spooke her., it took almost a year to try it.  I let the mirror work for me.  She is a tri-athelete So i say the var will really help with strength "as you increase the dosage" slowly,  and now I get responses of " i think i need to bump up"  OK! lets do it....


----------



## LACBodybuilder (Mar 26, 2019)

My girlfriend took pt141 and our night ended there. So sick and upset stomach that she laid there and went to bed. Not a whole lot of fun. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 26, 2019)

There is a cream that women apply direct to the clitoris 30 min before sex. I've seen it most at TRT/REJUVENATION clinics often referred to as 'Scream Cream'


----------



## LACBodybuilder (Mar 26, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> There is a cream that women apply direct to the clitoris 30 min before sex. I've seen it most at TRT/REJUVENATION clinics often referred to as 'Scream Cream'


Now this is good information to have right here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 4, 2019)

LACBodybuilder said:


> My girlfriend took pt141 and our night ended there. So sick and upset stomach that she laid there and went to bed. Not a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Same thing happened with me. Stomach in such a mess I couldn't enjoy or focus on sex if I wanted too.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 5, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> 'Scream Cream'



interesting ! :love1::love1::love1:


----------



## GearPro (Apr 25, 2019)

Women can take Viagra, just like the men can. It’s effects aren’t exactly the same, due to the obvious differences in anatomy, but are very similar. It lowers blood pressure and increases blood flow to the genitals/clitoris, engorging the genitalia with blood, increasing sensitivity and producing a sensation of arousal. They need a slightly lower dose; 25mg has been pretty effective in my experience.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 20, 2019)

cialis increase blood flow to that region in women just like it does men. increased blood flow does not have anything to do with desire but may be more sensitive.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 21, 2019)

lk3 said:


> cialis increase blood flow to that region in women just like it does men. increased blood flow does not have anything to do with desire but may be more sensitive.



Tadalifil makes me horny regardless of what any research says.  It’s very noticeable when it kicks in.  Like you said, it works great for women too. Big swollen clit.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 21, 2019)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Tadalifil makes me horny regardless of what any research says.  It’s very noticeable when it kicks in.  Like you said, it works great for women too. Big swollen clit.



think about this.
is it an actual increase in desire? or more like thobbing hardon and because of that like excited to put it in something... lol

i kinda know what you mean, im also askign the same question to myself.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 22, 2019)

lk3 said:


> think about this.
> is it an actual increase in desire? or more like thobbing hardon and because of that like excited to put it in something... lol
> 
> i kinda know what you mean, im also askign the same question to myself.



I take it as a preworkout about 1.5 to 2 hours before the gym and I notice I’m horny as fuck and a bit more confident. I don’t get a hard on at the gym.  But when I get home I desire porn.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 22, 2019)

lol 
i know the feeling you speak of! 
maybe im just splitting heirs?
i just feel like that feeling is slightly different then like real jacked up panty  sniffing phyiscial desire for woman feeling. lol


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 23, 2019)

lk3 said:


> lol
> i know the feeling you speak of!
> maybe im just splitting heirs?
> i just feel like that feeling is slightly different then like real jacked up panty  sniffing phyiscial desire for woman feeling. lol



I’ve been on tadalifil for so long my dick barely works when I don’t take it for a few days. I just took a pharma grade tab a guy at the gym gave me called vidalista 20.  He can’t use it but his AAS supplier in the UK sends it to him as a bonus.  I feel it a lot more than the research liquids. Let’s hope there are lots of hot girls in yoga pants at the gym today.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 25, 2019)

lol
i noticed that happening so took some time away from it.
worse then heroin! lol


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 27, 2019)

lk3 said:


> lol
> i noticed that happening so took some time away from it.
> worse then heroin! lol



Haha yeah, it sucks when you don’t gets fully hard without it.


----------



## aon1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Best thing my wife ran was test low dose,and for short cycle,along the lines she would get at a clinic. I've never seen her sex drive like that with anything else but dont over do it and really  watch for sides so you can shut it down if you over do it before damage is done. You dont want to sleep with a wife that sounds like satin....just not sexy at all...lol


----------

